# Caro Time!



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad to see you're starting up a log Caroline!  (which reminds me, I'm falling behind on mine xP) I didn't know that you worked at your barn, too. That's cool.


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

haha yea hawaii.. all day everyday lol

*sunday* got to the barn at 8:30ish fed inside, fed outside, turned out, then got chomper. tried to see how he would be without draw reins, and that didnt work out very well, he was insane, so i put the draw reins on, and he was still insane lol hopping off all fours, not going foward, spinning, running into things.. oh yes tons of fun. so i got off and put the pessoa training system on him and he got to lunge today  i didnt want to get killed lol so i hosed him off and dried his legs, then he tried to kick me which made me oh so much happier today. turned him out. 

then a girl who is now going to start half leasing Chuy came out to ride him for the first time. it went ok. im just not very good at sharing too much, and sharing my baby is the hardest thing i have ever had to do, and its only day one. i really hope this gets better.

after that i went and got lunch, cleaned the tack room like hardcore lol then hayed the barn, fed inside, swept the barn, turned out, re did water for the ones that stayed in, and cleaned up the rest of the barn. 

ok done ranting about my horrible day..school tomorrow, hopefully that goes better then my day went today.


----------



## Eq Love (Sep 6, 2008)

*monday* went out and fed the ponies. mondays are mash night so i made mash and fed inside and outside, did water troughs, turned out, did water and hay inside, swept the barn, took out the garbage, handwalked amigo and took care of his cuts. and went home..

*Tuesday* went to tack shelter and got a new show coat..im in love with it. then went to the barn. pessoa lunged chomper. chuy got today off again. made grain, fed outside/did water troughs, made grain for the morning and did amigos medicating. then went home.

nothing exciting latley :roll:


----------

